# 2Pc vs 4Pc Fly Rods



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd rather have a 2 piece since I don't travel by air. Lighter and more responsive with fewer ferrules. I have 3 one piece rods.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

What he said ^ except I think all of my rods are one piece except one of my 9wts.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The only drawback to 2 or 3 piece rods is travel. I live on the water and my skiff is behind my house so I could get away with having 1 piece rods but I travel with my rods to go fish other places that I'm not taking my skiff. Generally though, I don't think it makes that much difference. The modern quality blanks are so well designed that you don't feel like the rod is hinging at the ferrules. They are also so light that you can't really feel the difference. That being said, I've fished the Hardy Zephrus SWS in 1 piece and 4 piece and the 1 piece rod had a little different feel. A little softer and a more progressive bend in the blank as it loaded without giving up any power or sensitivity vs the 4 piece.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If I were into selling rods one thing I'd offer would be a second fighting butt that was a couple inches longer and maybe a little larger dia.. 
I'd have them available for all rods, even my 2 wt..


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

mro said:


> If I were into selling rods one thing I'd offer would be a second fighting butt that was a couple inches longer and maybe a little larger dia..
> I'd have them available for all rods, even my 2 wt..


 ^^what he said! If there is one thing I would change on all my smaller rods, it would be that they all have a little fighting butt. I think all fly rods should have some sort of little extended butt with foam, cork, or rubber cap.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

There was a huge difference between Scott Meridians from the 4 piece to the 2 piece. The latter was designed with Keys guides in mind, faster and stiffer, definitely an expert casters rod.
I've heard the action between the 4 piece and 2 piece Sectors is meant to be a lot more similar. Has anyone cast a 2 pcs Sector?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> I'd rather have a 2 piece since I don't travel by air. Lighter and more responsive with fewer ferrules. I have 3 one piece rods.


I've got a dozen two piece rods along with a few others.
My travel rod case can handle up to four two piece rods. It's about fifty-seven inches long and so far no airline has rejected it as checked baggage, even when I duck tape an aluminum rod tube to it when I want another rod.
I have to pick it up at the baggage office though because it will jam up the baggage conveyor 
I carry on my reels though. I've old 35mm camera "soft" case that holds four reels, couple fly boxes and spare lines/leader materials.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

At my age and mindset right now, I won't be doing any fly-in fishing trips. The rod(s) I build will be for the CSkiff, They will probably find a permanent home there. Its getting harder to find a 2pc blank. I'm wanting a moderate/fast 6wt 2pc blank. Nothing expensive, just a good workhorse rod. Any suggestions?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've always been a 2 piece or 1 piece type of guy but I have some 4 piece rods that cast great. I do travel but my rod tube will take 2 piece


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Have 4 piece,3 piece, 2 piece and 1 piece. One piece live on the skiff. 3 and 4 travel. Two piece on skiff and/or walk the beach.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

4 piece for the airplane. 1 piece for everything else


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've got a few blanks from Mud hole.

6 wt 2 piece blanks









Search


The world's largest inventory of rod building and tackle crafting components from the best brands — MHX, CRB, Pro Products, Fuji, American Tackle, Pacific Bay and more!




www.mudhole.com


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

To me 2 piece rods are the worst of both worlds. Bad for travel and don't offer the advantages of a one piece. But then I haven't owned a rod in 20 years that aren't 4 piece. You never know when a offer to travel comes up and as others have said. I doubt most guys could really get that much better performance out of a 2 vs a 4.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> I doubt most guys could really get that much better performance out of a 2 vs a 4.


I agree with that even though most of my rods are two piece and the the rods I use the most are two piece.
Other than having to check in my rods when traveling by air I've no problems with with the two verses four issue.
From a purely engineering point of view, more pieces equals a higher chance of failure. 
That being said I've broken more two piece 12 wt's than any other rod.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

mro said:


> I agree with that even though most of my rods are two piece and the the rods I use the most are two piece.
> Other than having to check in my rods when traveling by air I've no problems with with the two verses four issue.
> From a purely engineering point of view, more pieces equals a higher chance of failure.
> That being said I've broken more two piece 12 wt's than any other rod.


As an engineer, I think more pieces does not really equate to a higher chance of failure. Years ago that was absolutely correct as ferrules were the weak link. With the higher modulus rods these days that really isn't the case anymore. Most rods that break anymore (not talking about closing them in a door type thing) break from one of two things both having mostly to due with the thin walls of today's rods.

1. Fly impacting on the rod wall causing it to weaken and eventually fail.
2. Improper fish landing technique...high sticking.....

Neither of these two things have anything to do with 2 vs 4 piece construction.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Multi piece rods can separate at their sections. I have had that happen while casting plenty of times despite using sweat or wax. I often check especially tip sections for a strong connection while fishing. This does not seem to happen with two piece rods probably has something to do with flex while casting etc.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

fishnpreacher said:


> I'm getting ready to get back to building a rod or two. I'm planning a 6wt with seat and hardware for saltwater. What are the benefits and drawbacks to a 2pc vs 4pc rod? Despite the obvious about travel and storage, what do you prefer? Any benefits to casting and playing a fish?


The 4 piece blanks today are awesome. I would suggest a one piece or a 4 piece. One piece if it goes on the boat. 4 piece if you travel. Any other combination doesn't fit the luggage and storage units readily available.


----------



## Jim A (Sep 17, 2019)

Since I don’t travel any longer. I prefer 2 pc. Dislike 3 piece. Own 4 pc because not to many 2 pc around. If I was building a new rod it would be 2 pc


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Ferrules introduce a place in the taper where you will not have as smooth as transition. Less ferrules smoother casting rod. They do make the ferrule joints much better now, and it has really cut down on flat spots in the rod taper across the joints. You are also adding weight at ferrule, which would slow down recovery of a rod. 

7wt is correct, the more joints you have the higher probability you have of one separating. 

I personally own mostly 4 piece rod, because modern 4 piece rods these day cast great, and would rather have the ability to travel with what ever rod I buy. I do a few one piece rods that go from the garage wall to the inside of my boat, and back when I fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I suspect if you took 100 guys off of microskiff and blindfolded them and had them cast the same rod in a 2 piece and a 4 piece most couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

@ifsteve, I agree with that. I know I couldn't tell the difference. If it were my personal rods, I might tell the difference between a 6wt and 8wt.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

It depends on the model I guess. If you were between 4 pcs Meridian and the 2 pcs, you could for sure. Latter is way stiffer and faster.


----------



## bknot (Sep 18, 2020)

Who even makes 2 pc salt rods anymore? I see Scott and Echo have limited offerings, but I don’t see any from Sage, Winston, Loomis, T&T ...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

k-roc said:


> It depends on the model I guess. If you were between 4 pcs Meridian and the 2 pcs, you could for sure. Latter is way stiffer and faster.


Yes but this isn't quite the same thing. Those rods were designed to be different animals in the first place. Now why in the world Scott did that is beyond me but that's what they did.


----------

